# Oops - It finally happened....



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

.... I finally cracked it at the SIK 

Had a shocker of a day trying to do everything I could to keep it in order, but it just didn't want to play ball. Spent sat morn at Noosa trying to get it to go decently... Even tried using a lid & a chopping board as a temporary rudder. All to no avail.

So after the couple of familys stopped laughing at me for twisting on the spot whacking the water with my paddle yelling "AAAAAHHHHHHH", I pulled it out and fell into a bottle of whiskey.

On the upside, I am now awaiting the delivery of a Prowler Elite complete with rudder kit :lol: I also splurged and got a brand new paddle to match, and a set of those locking straps. I originally wanted the green camo colour, but as I plan on using it in the bay alot, I decided on the flame colour for safety. (Same colour as Dallas "Fuego")

Unfortunately with all the flooding in Sydney, the trucks havent been able to get through to it, so it won't arrive til early next week. Finally I will have a yak I don't need to fight with the whole day, and let me concentrate on fishing more! (I need all the help I can get :lol: )

See you all out there


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations on a fine choice!!!
You'll catch many a fish from her!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXYtE4AAABXfgAASQCcACKQoHAA/79+gIABkNU9NKNghoBoA0yCKep+lNDR6mQANAAQCkmN1VYhhAY9lMxCtfu1vN3S2mp6IZmd0oVOlvSiaA79XFCnlQ1+XDMy8dIgvxgiUW+3pfSTL5YCZpoyTbghSBSSNpPUcnRM35ystM1URITKnIBOH/i7kinChIOxaJwA=


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.

It wasn't that it was unstable Red, but more that it was a bit uncontrollable at times. I even tried sticky taping a chopping board on the side in the water, but that didn't help. That's when I finally realised spending $200 on a rudder was a waste of time. And as I didn't want to put more weight in to get the yak further in to where the front and back points start to help, I pulled the pin on it.

Plus I'm starting to realise the potential that the SOT yaks offer for more than just fishing. The other day I really wanted to jump in for a snorkel, but without land, I can't get back in. Made me think "What happens if I'm fishing the bay and roll over?" :shock:

There was a whole load of things that all finally added up to it, and when I realised I was pushing the proverbial s$%t up a hill with the other one, I went all out.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Fishin_Dan,

The main reason I swapped to a SOT, was no matter how hard I tried, I could never master the Eskimo roll. My old TK1 is a willing partner to go anywhere, but it was always in the back of my mind, that if I rolled it and didn't blow back to shore I am going to be in the deep and smelly. I was almost always confined to Rivers and Estuary, but now I feel that going a couple of k offshore is a good thing. In Moreton Bay, no matter which way the wind blows, with a little luck, whatever nature hands out, I will come to shore some place.

Great choice for your new ride.......I want one too

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on ya new yak, Fishing_Dan. Lots of fun coming. Despite SOTs sometimes having a bit of an image as being "not real" kayaks, their versatility and usefulness is amazing, not to mention their awesome seaworthiness.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I've been an expectant father for about a week now... There were a few complications with the delivery, but everyone held out long enough, and my new baby was delivered without any problems. 

I brought her home this afternoon after a thorough inspection by all involved and a few on-lookers.

She is now settling in to her new home, and am thinking I might take her for a run on Wednesday if I can get the day off work. Will be working on the Sunshine Coast tomorrow, so might try an stay up another night and go for a paddle up there. If anyone is interested in coming along, let me know.

Anyway, without further ado, here is my new baby.

(The paddle blades match the colour of the yak too... Haven't got the seat in or the tacklebox - Their still in the car)


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

They're on the sides next to my feet where they belong Kim :wink: :lol:


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks too good to get wet!

I gave a mate's SIK a go once down at Palm Beach (Qld). The swell was about 2ft and I was filling up with each wave. I finally made it over the last wave and I tipped. Of course it filled up with water in seconds so I tipped her the right way up, placed the paddle inside and kicked back to shore. When the waves came she took off into shore, got smashed in the shorey and the paddle bent into a U shape 

Yep, sounds like you made the right choice!

Enjoy!

Matt


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new edition to the family, she looks just like you too!!! :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Cute pics. Can't mistake that family resemblence. Well done.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Very nice, when can we drill some holes in it? haha. You won't look back now, fish and more fish I bet.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

JD said:


> Very nice, when can we drill some holes in it? haha. You won't look back now, fish and more fish I bet.


It's got the moulded in mounting holes John... Don't need to drill holes in it :wink:


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Congrats Dan.. I can see where she gets her looks from 

Cheers


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I am thinking of buying one of these (in Adelaide). Are you still really pleased with it a month after your purchase? Any downsides?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidA said:


> I am thinking of buying one of these (in Adelaide). Are you still really pleased with it a month after your purchase? Any downsides?


This is the best decision I have made in my fishing! Everyday I sit itching to go paddling... And for the first time, it's not just to fish! I'm actually enjoying the paddling as well :shock:

The only issue I had was with the handles breaking, but I was given replacements straight away. They look not the best as well, so I haven't used them much... I have seen a P13 that had a flat strap as a handle, and it looked much better, but just less comfortable (rather than the rounded plastic filled handle). If I can get my hands on 2 of those, I would swap them in a second. But realistically they don't get used much, and are not really that big a drama

Other than that, I have no problems with it what-so-ever! You definately won't be let down by your decision!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

DavidA said:


> I am thinking of buying one of these (in Adelaide). Are you still really pleased with it a month after your purchase? Any downsides?


hey i grew up in marino, great place used be a few fish around to in the old days, all the best with your yakking

cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> [ I have seen a P13 that had a flat strap as a handle, and it looked much better, but just less comfortable (rather than the rounded plastic filled handle). If I can get my hands on 2 of those, I would swap them in a second.


Dan my Espri has the handle with the round moulded bit and agree not as comfortable as flat straps: but made flat homemade straps for the Swing, and same flat straps are on the scupper pros of YakAtak and Gunston http://www.akff.net/forum/hosted_images ... et_680.jpg

Piece of cake to knock up and cost about $5 a pair to make


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, FishinDan. I need to hire one for a day to try it out. Everything I have read about this yak reassures me that it is the way to go. Adelaide Canoe Works has one in their hire fleet. Just need to get the time to take a day off work so I can try one out when the weather is good.

Astro - we have been here about 4 months now and love it. The sea is about 400m away. There are still supposed to be plenty of fish - I just need to connect with them. I'm new to soft plastics as well and am trying to convince flathead to eat my humble offerings.


----------

